# Betula



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Betula just being Betula, took some recent piccies of her... we went to the vets for her booster last week, the vet was rubbing her hands together as i walked in saying she'd be excited all day saying she loved bengals and had never met an F5 bengal lol we had veterinary students and everything, Betula is a celeb!!!









She gives paw for treats 








chatting away to the birds








Its a tough life being a celeb








































If you want an interview you have to go through my agent


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

sHES VERY PRETTY GORG CAT .


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A real stunner!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning cat....lovely pics.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

What a beautiful photogenic lady! Fantastic pics, thank you for sharing


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is a gorgeous cat. I can understand her being a celebrity who wouldn't want to meet her


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

what a gorgeous cat you have!!! xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great photo's  Especially like the fourth pic showing off her wee black feet


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

She is very striking...beautiful


----------



## Crocky (Jul 31, 2009)

What a beauty... She' s so gorgeous!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou everyone x


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous girl and stunning markings.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Eyes..


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

She really is a very beautiful cat! Stunning!  xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she is lovely!  

My girl is a F5 and she is ALOT more nutty/demanding that my other SBT bengals!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> she is lovely!
> 
> My girl is a F5 and she is ALOT more nutty/demanding that my other SBT bengals!!!


Yeh I think Crystal my Tiffanie has decided to copy her too!


----------



## amylou8 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, she is stunning!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Can I have her please?


----------



## KittyKat1 (May 28, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Stunning eyes!


----------

